# Sick lil' betta



## Chewbubba (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi! I'm a fish noob. This is my first fish (eh, my daughters).

Anyway, our blue beta is looking more grey than blue lately, and his fins look torn around the edges and curl up somewhat. I was reading around online and it was suggested to someone with similar problems to get an antibiotic (tetracycline) and an antifungal.

The problem: All the tetracycline I've seen so far has been in tablet form with directions that say add 1 tablet for every 10 gallons. Our little fishy is in a 1/2 gallon fishbowl. How the heck do I prepare the proper dosage with those tiny amounts?! :help: 

Thanks!


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey,

I guess cutting up a tablet 10X its usual size would be a tough activity.
I've had good work with Melafix; nice product and I think it'll fix your betta fins.
Hope it works out


----------



## Chewbubba (Apr 3, 2006)

Will that take care of the greying of the fish too?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Before adding any meds, I have a few questions....

How often are you changing the water? What kind of water conditioner do you use? How warm are you keeping the water? What and how often do you feed your betta?

Bettas in that small of a container should have the water changed at least twice a week. Eating and breathing produce ammonia which is toxic to bettas resulting in frayed fins and loss of color. They also like to be kept at temps ranging from 75F to 78F. You will need to use a water conditioner that removes ammonia and neutralizes heavy metals. I usually recommend Amquel/Novaqua combination for non-filtered bowls.

You will be surprised at the difference good water maintenance and warm temp will make for these guys.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

I honestly don't know whether Melafix will cure the grey appearance on your Betta. It's cured alot of problems my betta had though. I like what Sprite said; how you should recognize ammonia and other toxic compounds which are present in the tank.


----------



## Chewbubba (Apr 3, 2006)

Aha... I see that we have many problems...

Water change: every 7 to 10 days... :shock: 

Conditioner: only a tiny amount of aquarium salt and de-chlorinator stuff

Warmness: don't know, but I bet it's "not very". Pregnant wife likes the house pretty chilly right now...

Feeding: once a day, either Hikari Betta Bio-Gold (pellet-form, which he gobbles up) or freeze dried bloodworms. We were feeding him twice a day, but he either wouldn't eat it all or would start spitting it out.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay...for starters...you can use a commercial heating pad (placed under the bowl) or a small desk lamp for heat. You may need to get a stick on thermometer although floating are better to monitor the temp. We definitely don't want a boiled fishie.

Aquarium salt is really not necessary as bettas are freshwater fish and do not require it. Some people do use it and swear by it. I, personally, don't use it and just don't see the need. I do use Aquasafe, but all my fish (even the bettas) are kept in cycled aquariums of at least 5.5 gallons. But, that is just my preference. I find them easier to heat and clean. I don't much care for 100% water changes. As long as your conditioner neutralizes ammonia and heavy metals, you should be okay there.

A betta stomach is about the size of one of his eyeballs. He should be fed no more than will fit in that size per day. If you want to judge that, put the one or two of the pellets or bloodworms in a little conditioned water and see how big it gets and then feed accordingly. 

THe first thing would be to get him into clean water and warm him up a bit. He should perk up considerably. If not...we can look at other options. You really don't want to treat with meds until you know what the problem is. It is not only stressful for the fish, but will help him build resistance to meds when he really does need them.

Hope this helps...even though you didn't ask for a book! LOL


----------

